# how long does a judgement last?



## james j (20 Mar 2012)

I always thought a judgement only lasts 12 years but found to my dismay today that they have 12 years to charge the judgement and that in fact the judgement itself is there for life.Is this true .Is there any way of getting out or has anyone struck a deal after judgement was put on .


----------



## itsallwrong (22 Mar 2012)

if you look at the thread 'court procedures for debt cases', user 'time' says that it only stands for 12 years.

Without sounding dumb, the only way is to pay up or come to a deal with the creditor.
The deal I am trying with my lot is to pay what I can when I can.  No legal ruling in the world will change that.
Simple maths Mr. Bank 10 into 2 does not go.

Don't be shy about reminding the bank of your dire circumstances, not saying it will get you anywhere but at least it's on record you are trying. 
You are trying yes?


----------



## 44brendan (22 Mar 2012)

A judgement itself is legally enforceable for 6 years. A judgement mortgage against a property is enforceable for 12 years.


----------



## itsallwrong (22 Mar 2012)

That is if the house is sold or inherited?
And after the 12 years have expired the judgement expires or can it be renewed?

Otherwise it just sits in the background of the house deeds and nothing happens?


----------

